
First Dose of JuniorJobs at Juniorjob.co - claeusdev
https://mailchi.mp/b1d7e685a698/your-first-dose-of-juniorjobs
======
magicnubs
How does this work? At least 4 of the jobs I see are not software dev roles.
Is it only entries from indeed? Is it only US? It doesn't seem to have any
ability to filter based on geography.

Also, the font appears larger on numbers 6-10 than for numbers 1-5.

~~~
claeusdev
So it's a subscriptions list for Junior and Entry-level roles from everywhere.
This is the first newsletter. Currently crawling for much more data so the
subsequent newsletters are gonna have much more dynamic content. But it's not
an entirely Software role list, the intention is to spread it across.

